# Read or Unread in Poll Threads...



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it me or is anyone else seeing this. If I respond on a regular thread (without a poll) my new post gets inserted, and when I go out to the forum, the thread shows it was read already. In a Poll thread, I insert a post and then go out to the forum and see that the post I just inserted is showing that I have not read it. Is this a setting on my end or a forum setting or a quirk? (Comments about me being a quack, that's a different subject entirely and should be taking to the appropriate thread, ok?)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure how long it's been doing it... but I noticed this today as well... after I replied to the "what happens in CE" thread, when I went back to the CE forum, it showed that thread bolded....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just opened the "so you think you can dance" thread (with poll) for the first time ever. Opened it and went back to the view new posts screen (that I always use). It's no longer bolded - shows it as read.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This version of the vBulletin software uses cookies to remember what has been read and what hasn't. I regularly run into the maximum size limit for cookies and all newly read threads no longer remember what has been read.

So I now log off the side to clear cookies every other day or so. (Normally I leave a tab or 4 on DBStalk for days.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah, it's usually a cookie issue. Every so often you need to clear them.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Firefox clears everything when I close the browser... which is often... 

Oh well... Not a big deal either way...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

So logging off and back on should correct this for me? I'll give it a shot, thanks gentlemen and Tom.   Just Kidding Tom.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

If you use "back" to back out too fast it misses tagging as "read"..
slow down, your posting too fast


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

houskamp said:


> If you use "back" to back out too fast it misses tagging as "read"..
> slow down, your posting too fast


Oh?! :eek2: Ok, I will try that too.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, so I have done as suggested and yet still get the issue of a Poll Thread not updating that I read (because I wrote it) my own posted post, with cookies removed, login and logout every time I access the DBSTalk, oh and I s l o w e d w a y d o w n t o o ! To no avail.


----------

